
Learn Photography: Online SLR Camera Simulator - janektm
http://camerasim.com/camera-simulator.html
======
sixtofour
This looks like a great tool for new photographers to internalize the
interactions of SLR controls.

~~~
janektm
And it's a good "demo". It was a lot easier to explain quickly a few friends
what it's all about using this as a "dynamic example".

